# Caustics mit Photoshop CS2?



## LookAndSee (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen/zeigen ob und wie mit PS ein typischer Caustic-Effekt
(Wasserwellenreflektionsmuster am Grund des Meeres oder Schwimmbeckens)
machbar ist. 
Ich hab es leider noch nicht raus.(Mit Cinema4D = kein Problem)
Danke für jede Unterstützung > LookAndSee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Februar 2007)

Hi,
also mit dem Filter Wolken oder Differenzwolken müßte sich ein Causticeffekt realisieren lassen.

Gruß


----------



## LookAndSee (5. Februar 2007)

Danke, da habe ich schon einiges gemacht, aber nichts wirklich Gutes geschafft.
Werde aber da weitertun.
Noch eine Idee?

LookAndSee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Februar 2007)

Hi,
vielleicht können wir dir besser oder direkter helfen wenn du uns mal zeigst was dir an den bisher geschaffenen Caustics nicht gefällt.

Gruß


----------



## LookAndSee (6. Februar 2007)

Gerne, danke vielmals.
Mein Rechen-Rechner samt Dateien ist aufgrund des defekten LG-Brenners auf Garantiereparatur. Sobald er zurück ist, und er wieder läuft werde ich was posten.
Wird aber erst Anfang März sein. 
Danke vorerst > LookAndSee

Nachtrag am 07.02.2007:
Ich habe da soeben was gefunden, für alle die das auch interressiert > 
Caustics Generator nach GNU Open Source und Free und nur 420 kB
http://www.lysator.liu.se/~kand/caustics/
http://www.lysator.liu.se/~kand/caustics/CausticsGenerator_v1.4.zip


----------

